# Mondeo Mk 2 Headlights HELP



## ChriscrashTM (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
It's Rosie.
I've signed in to my boyfriends account because I want to get him a present and I need your help!


He has just done a black-eye conversion and added angel eyes to his mondeo mk2 BUT it would look so much better with completely smooth clear lenses...
Anyone know where I can get some from??
Ebay was no use. 

Thankssss 
xxxxxx


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

do you mean clear headlight lens like the MK3 ? I have never seen any for the MK2 Mondeo, and I have been modding Mondeo light for a few years now.

What angel eyes does he have ?

mark


----------



## ChriscrashTM (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## ChriscrashTM (Jun 28, 2009)

He put some plastic ring things in, that's them above.
But 2 problems, 1 they aren't very bright, anything we can do about that?
And 2 they lose their impact with the lens covers that are on now.

I didn't think they made them for mk2 but it was worth a try. :smiles:

Tarrr
Rosie x


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

If you ever do manage to find some could you post up


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

ChriscrashTM said:


> He put some plastic ring things in, that's them above.
> But 2 problems, 1 they aren't very bright, anything we can do about that?
> And 2 they lose their impact with the lens covers that are on now.
> 
> ...


If they arn't very bright they must be LED rings (cost about £12) ? You can now get CCFL angel eyes for the Mondeo have a look at 
www.full-beam.co.uk they sell the kits, they are very bright and can be seen during the day.










Mark


----------

